# Where can you get Milwaukee MA957 Regulator O-Ring Replacements?



## Oxygenator (Jul 3, 2007)

:hail: Does anyone know where to get replacements for the teflon O-rings in the Milwaukee regulator. The O-rings from the homebrew shop where I get my 5Lbs. tanks refilled don't seal right. They have a wider lip and don't quite fit into the groove of the regulator. Milwaukee Instruments didn't answer my e-mail (nice! nothing like great customer service to give you the warm and fuzzies:smash: ). Please let me know where you get your replacements.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm not at all sure which O-rings you are referring to.


----------



## Oxygenator (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm referring to the O-rings, people here I guess call them washers though not technically correct, between the regulator and the tank to create a leak tight seal once you open the tank.


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

i think you are referring to the washers that go between the regulator and the tank. i get mine from the local welding shop


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I just ordered a bunch of tank washers from an on-line store. The original rubber O-ring that was never supposed to wear out did. I removed the black rubber O-ring and put on a new tank washer. I did have a small leak at first. Then I tightened that nut until I thought I was going to break it. No more leaks.

I've read somewhere that with the washers, you really have to get them tight!

 I'm not sure if that's what you asking? 

BTW - my regulator is a cheapy from The Beverage Factory.

Brian


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I recently emailed Milwaukee and they sent me 2 washers in a timely fashion but I suggest that you get permaseals from rexgrigg.com instead.

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/co2.html


----------

